# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  TiendaMagia a Canarias...

## Schindler

Ante todo , pido disculpas si este tema está mal situado ya que no sabía bién donde posterlo.

Tengo un pequeña queja respecto a Tiendamagia y es la siguiente:

Tan solo tengo 15 años, y claro está que no estoy para peder el poco dinero que tengo ahorrado, y esto me hace que la accesibilidad a distintos árticulos que necesito se me haga casi imposible por una simple causa, y son los altos costes de envio de TiendaMagia a Canarias.

Vivo en Tenerife, y los gastos de envio por pedido en Tiendamagia son de 25 Euros , mientras que las cosas que me interesa pedir no superan los 20. Y a esto hay que añadirle el coste extra de aduanas...

Por lo que si por ejemplo pido unos árticulos que en total cuestan 15 euros.

Entre los altos costes de envio , ya pago 40. Y de verdad me parece tirar el dinero...

Hace unos meses hice un pedido de varios libros y lo esencial para comenzar las ideas que tenía en mente, y todo hay que decirlo, la amabilidad de Tiendamagia siempre estuvo presente, antendiendo perfectamente a mis dudas y regalandome una baraja.

Pero hoy me veo que aquí en Tenerife no hay tiendas que vendan artículos de Magia, y el único sitio al que puedo recurrir  es a Tiendamagia, pero con esos gastos de envio...

En los próximos meses no haré mas pedidos, porque no me sale muy rentable  :roll: .

Es una pena, porque de no ser por los elevados gastos de envio, realizaría pedidos a menudo.

Solo quiero transmitir mi humilde opinión y la de más canarios (Supongo) que quieren hacer uso de este servicio...

Haber si pueden cambiar algo de cara al futuro, que al fin y al cabo somos Españoles creo

----------


## dreaigon

Creo que tienes varias opciones:

La primera es unirte con una o varias personas para hacer pedidos conjuntos, con lo cual los costes de envio se reducirian consideradamente.

La segunda sería no hacer pedidos a menudo, así cuando realices la compra solo pagarás 1 gasto de envio y no 7, por ejemplo.

Esas son las opciones que se me ocurren por ahora.

Tambien decirte que no hay por que hacer pedidos de manera rutinaria, es más, incluso alguno te dirá que es bueno tu caso, ya que así le metes más caña a lo que tienes para aprovecharlo al máximo

----------


## Marco Antonio

Respecto a la queja, solamente sería válida si realmente los precios de los gastos de envío están "inflados", cosa que dudo mucho, así que, quizá no sea tiendamagia el responsable de esos precios que parecen abusivos. Tiendamagia no gana, ni lleva ningún porcentaje por los gastos de envío, por lo menos hasta donde yo conozco, creo que es una buena crítica pero en el sitio incorrecto. Quizá si se hiceran muchos pedidos al año desde Canarias, se podría renegociar un precio menor con la compañía de envíos, pero ya sabéis como es esto, si no hay negocio no hay descuentos. 

Abrazos.

----------


## Schindler

> Respecto a la queja, *solamente sería válida si realmente los precios de los gastos de envío están "inflados", cosa que dudo mucho, así que, quizá no sea tiendamagia el responsable de esos precios que parecen abusivos.* Tiendamagia no gana, ni lleva ningún porcentaje por los gastos de envío, por lo menos hasta donde yo conozco, creo que es una buena crítica pero en el sitio incorrecto. Quizá si se hiceran muchos pedidos al año desde Canarias, se podría renegociar un precio menor con la compañía de envíos, pero ya sabéis como es esto, si no hay negocio no hay descuentos. 
> 
> Abrazos.


Pues siento decirte que los gastos de envio de paquetes semejantes desde la Península ni se acercan a los 25 Euros:

http://www.correos.es/dinamic/plantillas/home1.asp

----------


## Marco Antonio

Schindler, tiendamagia no usa correos, ya que sus envíos los realiza a través de mensajería privada. Por correos sería imposible que los artículos los tuvieras antes de 24 horas. 

Abrazos.

----------


## letang

Schindler, en Tenerife tenéis al menos la suerte de poder encontrar barajas especiales (si practicas la cartomagia).
No sé dónde está la tienda pero sé que existe, ya que la última vez que estuve en Tenerife (para ver un festival de magia) fui con varios magos y uno de ellos estuvo por aquella tienda y me enseñó lo que había comprado.

Si practicas magia de escena u otro tipo ya sería más difícil.

En ese caso, lo más práctico es lo que te ha comentado Dreaigon, hablar con otros magos de Tenerife y pedirles que te avisen cuando vayan a hacer un envío y pedir las cosas en grupo.

Como sabrás, en Tenerife existe el círculo "Tertulias Mágicas Canarias" que se reúnen todos los lunes. Puedes quedar con ellos e intentar solucionar este problema.

Si practicas cartomagia (que suele ser lo más común entre los que empiezan) pregunta por esta tienda. Creo que es una tienda que vende juegos de mesa y creo que se encuentra por la zona del parque García Sanabria.

----------


## Schindler

> Schindler, en Tenerife tenéis al menos la suerte de poder encontrar barajas especiales (si practicas la cartomagia). 
> No sé dónde está la tienda pero sé que existe, ya que la última vez que estuve en Tenerife (para ver un festival de magia) fui con varios magos y uno de ellos estuvo por aquella tienda y me enseñó lo que había comprado. 
> 
> Si practicas magia de escena u otro tipo ya sería más difícil. 
> 
> En ese caso, lo más práctico es lo que te ha comentado Dreaigon, hablar con otros magos de Tenerife y pedirles que te avisen cuando vayan a hacer un envío y pedir las cosas en grupo. 
> 
> Como sabrás, en Tenerife existe el círculo "Tertulias Mágicas Canarias" que se reúnen todos los lunes. Puedes quedar con ellos e intentar solucionar este problema. 
> 
> Si practicas cartomagia (que suele ser lo más común entre los que empiezan) pregunta por esta tienda. Creo que es una tienda que vende juegos de mesa y creo que se encuentra por la zona del parque García Sanabria.


Se agradece la información   :Wink:  .

Aun así de la zona que hablas, es la parte norte de la Isla que me pilla a 50 Km de donde vivo yo.

Pero cuando suba le hecharé un ojo.




> Schindler, tiendamagia no usa correos, ya que sus envíos los realiza a través de mensajería privada. Por correos sería imposible que los artículos los tuvieras antes de 24 horas. 
> 
> Abrazos.


Entonces discupaldme, podeís cerrar el tema .

----------


## dandarx

> Schindler, tiendamagia no usa correos, ya que sus envíos los realiza a través de mensajería privada. Por correos sería imposible que los artículos los tuvieras antes de 24 horas. 
> 
> Abrazos.





> Envío urgente por Mensajería o *Postal Express* a Islas Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla: 25 Euros (Incluyendo los pedidos que superen los 100 euros)
> Kilo Extra: 10 Euros (Este recargo será cobrado en todos los pedidos que superen 1 kilo incluyendo los que superen los 100 Euros)


Sí que usa Correos, de hecho el único pedido que hice, me llegó por allí. En general es bastante caro cualquier página que envíe a Canarias, y eso si es que envía, que hay otras que directamente no venden a Canarias. Incomprensiblemente, mi experiencia me ha dicho que sale más rentable comprar fuera de España...

Saludos

----------


## Schindler

> Sí que usa Correos, de hecho el único pedido que hice, me llegó por allí. En general es bastante caro cualquier página que envíe a Canarias, y eso si es que envía, que hay otras que directamente no venden a Canarias. Incomprensiblemente, mi experiencia me ha dicho que sale más rentable comprar fuera de España... 
> 
> Saludos


Gracias por la información, para que los usuarios no coinciden.

Alguien más opina al respecto?

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola 

A Canarias enviamos todos los pedidos por Postal Express (correo urgente)  pero a España peninsular enviamos por MRW ( mensajería ). 

Pueden ver toda la información respecto a los envíos aquí:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/conditions.php

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## Schindler

Y no podrían implantar la posibilidad de enviarlo por Correo normal también ? Aunque tarde más.

Amí esperar no me importa, mejor tener algo que nada  , pero el dinero si que no puedo tirarlo.

----------


## End_Pain

Gracias por la información de donde esta ubicada la tienda,hoy estuve 6 horas en sta cruz buscando algún libro de cartomagia,en especial el canuto y nada ni biblioteca,ni librería ni nada,si llego a leer este post antes me hubiera ahorrado el ir -.-"

----------


## mayico

a melilla sucede lo mismo, pero no de tiendamagia, sino de cualquier tienda de cualquier cosa que se envie.

sabeis lo que es la aduana? pues por ahí va la cosa.
al amigo de la duda... solo decirte que no te queda otra que aguantarte, supogo que tiendamagia intenta hacerlo lo mas seguro, rápido y barato, y este es el resultado.

con respecto a... usar correo normal... pues por la peni... estará bien pero a melilla... no tanto, son varios los transbordos que hacen las cartas y los paquetes que no siempre pero puede que te toque la china y se pierda tu pedido.

----------


## Varo

hola, pues decirte que puedes hacerle  los pedidos a otra tienda que tienes aqui en Gran Canaria, realmente no se si tienen envio a domicilio pero creo que si.
Si te interesa te paso por MP la web que ahi esta todo ya que por aqui no puedo :Wink1:

----------


## End_Pain

hoy voy a ver si localizo la tienda esa en el parque garcia sanabria, varo si no es mucha molestia me puedes pasar el link por mp? en la tienda de magia tendria que pagar por el libro unos 60 euros con gastos de envio,si no lo consigo en la tienda esa tendre que pedirlo por internet :(

----------


## Kyuerbin

Me he visto obligado a cambiar el mensaje. Sabía que no se podía nombrar otras tiendas pero pensaba que se refería solo a tiendas de magia. Pues a ver, quien quiera saber donde está la tienda de juegos de mesa de la que se ha hablado en este tema del foro que me pregunte por mp.  O busque por google la Plaza Iriene González, en Santa Cruz de Tenerife.

Mis disculpas por haber infringido las normas.

----------


## End_Pain

XXXXXXXX No se pueden nombrar a otras tiendas XXXXXXXXXX

----------


## CleHle

Ya que está abierto el post, pregunto una cosa ( Sin robar post ni desvirtuar)
En el pago de 7 € tarda de 1 a 2 dias verdad? lo mire, o me parecer averlo visto, pero no lo encuentro.

Saludos.

----------

